# My breeding log.



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Not sure if its common practice here to keep a breeding log, but I thought it might be a handy thing for me to do for my first attempt and something I can look back on and learn from any mistakes.

So my birds have been paired off for over a week now, with lots of mating going on. Pepper and Snowy have paired, as have Rex and Chopper. Not the way I wanted them to pair, but that's the way they want it.

I added two nest boxes today, one on each end of the cage, Snowy has claimed the left and Chopper has claimed the right. They have both been busy chewing at the entrance holes, which I guess is part of their nest preparation



















Hmm, this looks like nice nesting spot










HEY! This ones taken lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. that last pic is pretty funny.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

hahahaha that is funny! good luck


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks guys 

The boys have been pretty busy all day making modifications to their chosen boxes, I think their girls must be fussy.

Here is Chopper hard at work.










Then Rex will inspect.










The same sort of "construction" is going on at the other end of the cage too.

They've all been in and out of the nest boxes all day, I've been patiently waiting lol. Rex has always been an eager egg layer, so I would expect her to be first. Pepper never even showed signs of being a girl until I introduced the boys.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

What wonderful pictues. Can't wait to see the next chapter.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thank you, and I can't wait for the next chapter either 

Both pairs are spending plenty of time in and beside their respective nest boxes, so I guess it's only a matter of time. Rex and Chopper are currently both in their box. Pepper doesn't spend quite as much time in hers, but Snowy is always in there calling her in.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I had to separate the two pairs today. I thought I may have been able to get away with them all in one cage seeing as Rex had always been peaceful when she had been nesting before. Pepper has been very defensive of her nest, and when Rex sees her advancing, she pushes back, and of course their respective boys lend a hand. 

So they now have their own cages. Pepper and snowy weren't too keen on being moved, but hopefully they'll settle again.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Still nothing to show. Pepper and Snowy aren't keen on their new home, so that might put them off, which is OK for now. I'll look at a better setup for them as we come into spring. 

Rex and Chopper still spend a lot of time in the nest box so I'm still hopeful that something will come from this pair.

Patiently waiting 

Dave.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

When I moved my aphrodite and spike around it took them about 4 weeks to lay


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks. Pepper has never laid before, so I expect her to be a bit slow off the mark. Rex has always been a keen layer, that's why I left her alone and moved the others. See what happens, if they do, they do, if not, I'm not too worried.

Dave.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wanted to see if there is any updates?


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Nothing to report as yet, still patiently waiting  Maybe spring time will bring me better luck.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I think Rex may be getting close to laying. Today she let out one of her HUGE poops that she only gets just before and during egg laying. So fingers crossed we may see some action.

Pepper and Snowy aren't showing much interest in their nest box. I think the positioning of it in their new cage is not right. The only place I could put the entrance to the nest box was down low in the cage, whereas it was up nice and high when they shared a cage with Rex and Chopper. They may warm to it, but I'm doubtful. I may end up taking the box off, waiting until Rex and Chopper have done their thing and swap the pairs to the opposing cage.

Dave.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay, got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Well Rex and Chopper have been tucked up in their nest box for the last 2+ hours without leaving at all. They've never spent that long in there before. Even with the other 4 out of their cages, whistling and carrying on, they are staying in the box, so maybe it is time 

When they eventually emerge, I'll take a peek and see what I see.

Dave.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Must be the day for it, I think Sarge is going to lay her first one today too - she also had a charming "egg poop" this morning hahaha


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

They are charming aren't they :blink: haha 

Rex has come out, Chopper is still hunkered down in the box. I don't think there's an egg in there yet. Lucky I'm a patient soul lol

Dave.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahah same here! Though every time I get the chance I have a sticky beak


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Woohoo, congrats!! :thumbu:


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

And it wasn't the pair I thought it would be either. This one belongs to Snowy and Pepper, who I think will have a better chance of success anyway. They seem bonded closer than Rex and Chopper and I think Snowy is a bit older than Chopper, I'm not 100% sure Chopper is old enough yet even though he's very enthusiastic :blush:

So much for for Snowy and Pepper being unhappy with their nest box position anyway lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hurray! Our girls must have the same schedule hehehe


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Pepper laid her second egg tonight. Still nothing from Rex yet.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Rex still has nothing to show. She spends plenty of time in her nest box, but hasn't laid yet. She doesn't seem to concerned so neither am I lol.

Pepper still has the two eggs, but isn't sitting yet. She should be due for another one tomorrow and I guess I should expect her to begin sitting from then.

Dave.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Quinn didn't start incubating until egg #3, sounds like Pepper may do the same.  Might have another egg here tomorrow too!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Well pepper went into the nest tonight when I put them to bed, normally she stays out. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Pepper and Snowy are sitting this morning  I haven't been able to tell if there's another egg in there or not because there is always at least one bird on the eggs at a time, they've swapped duties a couple of times this morning but for the most part I think Pepper sat on them last night and Snowy is taking day duties.

Dave.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

And Pepper and Snowy have 3 eggs now  Snowy has been sitting tight all day, Pepper is enjoying some quiet time


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Dave, got any updates? Anymore eggies?


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Not at the moment. I'm away from home for a few days, will be home Sunday night. My son is taking care of feeding duties but he's not to disturb them otherwise. Hope they are all ok.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

I left my 18 year old son in charge of care duties for 6 days while I was away. I arrived home late last night to find Pepper dead in the cage and Snowy dead in the nest box. I don't know what has happened yet but I'm so devastated right now 

So sorry guys.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry Dave.







Does your son know how it happened? Did he spray something perhaps or forgot to feed them/give them clean water? My heart breaks for you, this is most upsetting. R.I.P Pepper and Snowy.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Solace. He doesn't know, swears he fed them and changed their water every day, but I doubt he would fess up if that wasn't the case. My gut feeling is lack of food, possibly bad water. Needless to say he won't be charged with caring for my animals any more. I'll pay someone who cares next time. So disappointed, sad and angry at the moment. 

I buried them under a mango tree in the back yard this morning.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------

